# printing shop in cebu



## graphicsolutions (May 4, 2008)

hi..anyone here from cebu that knows where can i buy a complete kit for my shirt printing business? i need a one stop shop for priinting.


----------



## sanoshirts (Sep 17, 2007)

graphicsolutions said:


> hi..anyone here from cebu that knows where can i buy a complete kit for my shirt printing business? i need a one stop shop for priinting.


hi, if you're looking for some sort of a package that has all the tools and materials for printing for one price, I don't think you can find one. However, there are some stores in cebu that sells these kind of printing stuffs. I haven't been to these other stores but I usually buy from Visayan Educational supply, sometimes Metro. I used to buy materials and supplies at BEVAN SUPPLIES but I don't know if they're still exist. There was also one store in Mandaue before called HBL, they sell pretty good stuffs. They must be transfer to another location or perhaps the store was closed. I've been searching there store for months now but I can't find a lead. 

Anyway, just try to go to the stores I mentioned above. In my own experience they have what I need at the moment except for the squeezee which is not as good as the US standard......sano


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey may I ask where Cebu is ? 
Please excuse my ignorance.
(probably I should goggle it)


----------



## graphicsolutions (May 4, 2008)

sanoshirts said:


> Anyway, just try to go to the stores I mentioned above. In my own experience they have what I need at the moment except for the squeezee which is not as good as the US standard......sano



so were can you buy quality squeege?
and where in CEBU do u usually buy your inks?do you use tulco or plastisol inks or waterbased one..?
thanks for the reply.


----------



## graphicsolutions (May 4, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> Hey may I ask where Cebu is ?
> Please excuse my ignorance.
> (probably I should goggle it)


Cebu is located at the Middle part of the Philippines, Southeast Asia.


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

hello everyone im from cebu also

try peoples educational supply and visayan educational supply 
they have supplies.
asa ka dapit sa cebu brod?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

CEbu is a beautiful place. The garden spot of the philipines. The home of white sand beaches and pretty women. ... JB


----------



## graphicsolutions (May 4, 2008)

pnacorda said:


> hello everyone im from cebu also
> 
> try peoples educational supply and visayan educational supply
> they have supplies.
> asa ka dapit sa cebu brod?


taga pardo ko brod..
ikaw?


----------



## adamasjohns (Sep 16, 2008)

go to Johnny's garments... dghn sa magallanes and borromeo..seek and you shall find.


----------



## rastaman (Aug 8, 2009)

bai asa ta mkapalit og fixer???? pang palig.on daw nah sa pental sa tshrt...


----------



## tukmol (Sep 11, 2009)

naa tanan sa Jhonnys garments...^_^

_____________
myclothingline
moshroomclothing.tk


----------



## Genocide (Apr 1, 2010)

Try ninyo sa gallary.


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

graphicsolutions said:


> so were can you buy quality squeege?
> and where in CEBU do u usually buy your inks?do you use tulco or plastisol inks or waterbased one..?
> thanks for the reply.


You may visit TULCO website para ma familiar ka sa different kinds of ink available nila. Virgo brand nga ink is also a good ink for printing. I would not recommend using plastisol ink if you are new to printing because plastisol ink are plastic ink that won't dry unless heated at certain degrees.


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

rastaman said:


> bai asa ta mkapalit og fixer???? pang palig.on daw nah sa pental sa tshrt...


ang fixer mao na cya isagol sa imong pintal para dali ang curing process sa imo ink. yes, it's true nga makapalig-on pod na cya pero para sa ako talagsa ra ko mogamit ana. i only use it when im doing thick printing og dinalian ang deadline. Ang nakapait sa fixer bai kay dili na advisable gamiton ang ink nga gibutangan ug fixer after 4-8 hrs.


----------



## janzkee (Feb 27, 2011)

ruxvellprints said:


> you may visit tulco website para ma familiar ka sa different kinds of ink available nila. Virgo brand nga ink is also a good ink for printing. I would not recommend using plastisol ink if you are new to printing because plastisol ink are plastic ink that won't dry unless heated at certain degrees.


good news ang kimco printing supplies nana sa cebu distributor of tulco proucts located at brgy. Canduman mandaue city or you can call us at 422 2349 or 09234872949


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

janzkee said:


> good news ang kimco printing supplies nana sa cebu distributor of tulco proucts located at brgy. Canduman mandaue city or you can call us at 422 2349 or 09234872949


hello,

Pwede ta mangayo og list sa inyo available products like aluminmum squeegee, aluminum frame, 80-120 silk screen and more. Kay sa manila ko gapapalit most of the time unya medyo hasol ug layo pa gyud. tnx


----------



## janzkee (Feb 27, 2011)

ruxvellprints said:


> hello,
> 
> pwede ta mangayo og list sa inyo available products like aluminmum squeegee, aluminum frame, 80-120 silk screen and more. Kay sa manila ko gapapalit most of the time unya medyo hasol ug layo pa gyud. Tnx


squegEe with aluminium handle 60per inch unya ang 80mesh kay180 per meter ang 120 mesh kay 174 per meter PWEDE MANGAYO UG CONTACT NUMBER NIMU


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

janzkee said:


> squegEe with aluminium handle 60per inch unya ang 80mesh kay180 per meter ang 120 mesh kay 174 per meter PWEDE MANGAYO UG CONTACT NUMBER NIMU


Hi,

thank you for the prices i really appreciate it. My contact no. is 09212626537. you may visit my facebook/youtube "ruxvellprints". tnx

BTW, i hope you could clear some space for your PM inbox so that i may be able to send mine as well.


----------



## sydfairplay (Jun 9, 2011)

tukmol said:


> naa tanan sa Jhonnys garments...^_^
> 
> _____________
> myclothingline
> moshroomclothing.tk


tnx for the very helpful info.. pero may i ask..
asa ni dapita?? unsay landmark??


----------



## VIZUALVerZ (Jun 14, 2012)

dude try TshirtniPong dris cebu sa pitus na tapad ra sa deca homes. barato and nice kaau ang quality sa ilng print puydi rapud sila nlng bahala sa shirt. mu use silag cotton seeds etc. puydi sad gne sila mu tahi. hehe share lng kai migo man nku


----------



## punkrastaman (Jul 14, 2010)

VIZUALVerZ said:


> dude try TshirtniPong dris cebu sa pitus na tapad ra sa deca homes. barato and nice kaau ang quality sa ilng print puydi rapud sila nlng bahala sa shirt. mu use silag cotton seeds etc. puydi sad gne sila mu tahi. hehe share lng kai migo man nku


pla sad ila charge bro?


----------



## VIZUALVerZ (Jun 14, 2012)

punkrastaman said:


> pla sad ila charge bro?


barato ra bro. it depents sa number of colors. last namu pa print kai 4 colors plus ilng shirt so far tag 180php ra ang isa.


----------



## punkrastaman (Jul 14, 2010)

VIZUALVerZ said:


> barato ra bro. it depents sa number of colors. last namu pa print kai 4 colors plus ilng shirt so far tag 180php ra ang isa.


ok nice...will visit sometime..thanks


----------



## VIZUALVerZ (Jun 14, 2012)

punkrastaman said:


> ok nice...will visit sometime..thanks


dude naa kai nailhan mananahig tshirt dri sa cebu kanang ka same quality sa mga branded shirts?


----------



## newbieko (Oct 27, 2012)

Naa paba ang Kimco dnhi sa Cebu?


----------



## sanoshirts (Sep 17, 2007)

newbieko said:


> Naa paba ang Kimco dnhi sa Cebu?


Wala na, nibalik sa Manila. Hinay ila sales diri sa Cebu


----------



## newbieko (Oct 27, 2012)

sanoshirts said:


> Wala na, nibalik sa Manila. Hinay ila sales diri sa Cebu


waterbase ka migo? unsa pd nga brand?


----------



## newbieko (Oct 27, 2012)

Naa paba lain mamaligya ug plastisol ink dnhi sa CEBU gawas sa Tulco or JJ virgo etc. ?


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Try keenworth KEENPLAS for plastisol. Kay jhonnys basin naa


----------



## Spike1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

mga bro.. naa kay idea kung unsaon ako buhaton... new man ko sa bines na printing nya stencil sa ko practise... nya pag print ko sa tshirt mura syag may watermarks sa kilid... kana bang murag water ba na nikatag sa kilid.... water na may ink..... mura syag bungkag ang print gani... help me mga bro


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Lapsaw imo pintal bai. Sulayi butang thikener ASE


----------



## Spike1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

mga bro unsay ink ang one coat lang baga na sya... keenworth man ako gamit nya one coat nipis man sya... unsa man isagol para pabaga?


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Hard platen ka bai kay lisod gyud. Soft platen maayo ana kung gusto nimo baga dayon tapos gamit ug Matte sa keeneorth sagolan ug 20-30% na superwite para baga dayon agi


----------



## Spike1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

alliedtech said:


> Hard platen ka bai kay lisod gyud. Soft platen maayo ana kung gusto nimo baga dayon tapos gamit ug Matte sa keeneorth sagolan ug 20-30% na superwite para baga dayon agi


bai unsay pasabot anang hard and soft platen? hahha newbie pa man gud ko sa printing... og kanang matte?


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Soft platen naa foam usa pa putson ug trapal ang lamisa tapos hard platen wala foam usahay wala ra sad trapal basta hamis lng surface payts


----------



## Spike1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

mga bai naa moy nailhan nga nangita og ojt or helper sa ilang printing ba.. haron ma bansay ta.. about sa inks and expose... bisag walay bayad ok ra hahahah


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Kami bai ari leyte hehehe


----------



## Spike1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

alliedtech said:


> Kami bai ari leyte hehehe


hhahaah layua bai oi. Wa moy shop diri cebu?hahahha


----------



## alliedtech (Mar 20, 2010)

Wala bai. Leyte pa mi ron


----------



## cebu inksandmore (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello mga Sir. 

Kami cebu-based supplier ug J&J VIRGO and TULCO Silkscreen Materials. Naa pud mi mga heatpress for digital printing. 

Please checkout our FB page for more details: inksandmore.ent


----------

